# Idea on making cheap tiramisu - zabaglione cake?



## grain (Sep 28, 2010)

Tiramisu is my most favourite dessert but mascopone cheese isn't cheap. I'm thinking of making zabaglione cake which only needs sugar, egg yolks and marsala wine  (for zabaglione, check here: Tiramisu : Recipes and Tips - wikiMama ) . 

It is not really tiramisu. I'd call it "_Tira-Miss"_ because it misses some important ingredients. 

sponge fingers will be replaced with ordinary sponge cake. 

 zabaglione may be added with a spoon of gelatin and condensed milk. 

coffee dip will be made of nestle. 

Before I go ahead, does anyone ever make zabaglione? do you think it's possibly to make cake with this creamy egg mixture?


----------



## giginpeppep (Sep 28, 2010)

Never made a cake with it-I think my aunt may have put it in between layers on a cake she made; sort of like icing. The layers were very thin. They slid around alot when trying to cut the pieces. I also remember the old ladies using it as stuffing for pastry-type desserts. If I remember correctly, it was a very 'grown-up' taste; not too popular with the kids. Sorry, but that was thirty five years ago; maybe forty. No one left in the family still makes it. I tried custard a couple times, but never had the patience or sense for the temperature control. If I remember correctly, they did it on a double boiler - low temp, but had to be mixed like crazy until it got thick.


----------



## grain (Sep 29, 2010)

giginpeppep, glad that it arouses your childhood's memory and i think it should be a sweet moment. i think i'm going to make it in this weekend.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 29, 2010)

I make a number of zabaglione/sabayons, but they are much more of a sauce consistency. Fluffy sauce, but definitely sauce.

I think what you are talking about making sounds quite tasty, but nothing like tiramisu.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 29, 2010)

What about substiting the mascarpone with sweetened tofu or cottage cheese or cream cheese or a mix of them.


On edit:here is a recipe for substituting mascarpone.

http://www.food.com/recipe/mascarpone-cheese-substitute-66077


----------

